# Is the traffic in Newry still awful on Saturdays?



## dddddddd (27 Mar 2009)

hi,
i'm planning to head up to newry tomorrow (saturday) to do some shopping and am just wondering if the traffic and parking situation is still bad for people arriving later in the day?

I remember reading about the mile long tailbacks and hour long parking searches before christmas....just wondering how bad / good it is now.  

Really i suppose I'm wondering how late I can sleep tomorrow morning and still avoid traffic and parking panic!  It'd be nice to head up about 10 am but I think it'll prob just be too late (i'm in south dublin)...

stories of any recent experiences (on saturdays especially) would be much appreciated

thanks a million


----------



## RonanC (27 Mar 2009)

Why dont you skip Newry altogether and head up to Lisburn. It has a far bigger and better Sainsburys. 

Traffic will be heavy enough i'd imagine as there are still roadworks being carried out at the other side of the Newry/Belfast roundabout.


----------



## dddddddd (27 Mar 2009)

thanks for that idea - i'll do some googling and see if they have the shops i'm looking for


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2009)

If you're heading towards Lisburn/Belfast, you are still likely to meet the traffic jams as they extend way beyond Newry City itself.   I heard reports of heavy traffic a couple of weeks ago (on Saturday, about midday), but haven't heard it regularly.


----------



## Yeager (27 Mar 2009)

Got to Newry and parking in Sainsburys for 9:30am last Saturday hassle free.


----------



## dddddddd (27 Mar 2009)

that's good news Yeager 
thanks a million - hopefully if i leave about 8 i should get there about 9:30-9:45

not having been up before i just had no idea when it'd get so busy that it'd make staying home and paying lots extra seem almost attractive!

thanks again


----------



## helllohello (27 Mar 2009)

traffic is still crazy in newry - try living in it . i have to walk everywhere on a saturday. best idea is to come of the motorway north of dundalk and take the carlingford/omeath road. it bring you straight in beside the quays/sainsburys with no traffic jam.  take a while to wander up newry town too - lots more to newry than just the quays and buttercrane centres.


----------



## shesells (27 Mar 2009)

There's roadworks just over the border before Newry that are causing queues before Newry. My advice is not to leave until the afternoon and head to Belfast. We left Dublin at 1 a couple of weeks ago, were at IKEA for 3, spent 2 hours there and 1 hour in the Sainsburys next door. No traffic on the way home.


----------



## JoeRoberts (28 Mar 2009)

You could avoid the traffic by shopping in Dundalk and help some local people and businesses who are losing jobs because the town is dying. Or at least stop in Dundalk for a cup of coffee, tank of petrol or a bite to eat on the way.


----------



## shesells (28 Mar 2009)

Petrol yes, it's still cheaper down here but with a 6.5% VAT difference, Dundalk and other border towns will continue to suffer until the Government acknowledges how badly they are being affected.


----------



## RonanC (28 Mar 2009)

shesells said:


> Petrol yes, it's still cheaper down here but with a 6.5% VAT difference, Dundalk and other border towns will continue to suffer until the Government acknowledges how badly they are being affected.


 
Petrol was cheaper by up to 5c per litre up in Lisburn 3 weeks ago and since then prices down here have only gone up. We decided not to fill up as with the car being full already, the extra weight the petrol would add would only be counter productive in terms of fuel economy


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Newry was mad busy last Saturday at around 10.30/11am. Lisburn was very quite, Sunday too.


----------



## Macker76 (7 Apr 2009)

As a native, I stupidly didn't think to turn off at Dundalk and take the back roads, as I wound up stitting in traffic for an hour queuing to get to the Cloghue roundabout from 10.15am on Saturday.  We do not enter Newry over the weekend; Sprucefield is a much better option for Sainsburys and M&S fans, and you'll pass the Outlet on the road too.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Apr 2009)

Macker76 said:


> Sprucefield is a much better option for Sainsburys and M&S fans, and you'll pass the Outlet on the road too.


 
I second that


----------



## tosullivan (7 Apr 2009)

helllohello said:


> best idea is to come of the motorway north of dundalk and take the carlingford/omeath road. it bring you straight in beside the quays/sainsburys with no traffic jam.


 Any idea which exit off the motorway you are suggesting to take?

I'm just looking at google maps and it shows the A2 from Warrenpoint going into Newry.  Is this the road you are suggesting to take and if so, whereabouts would you join it?


----------



## Caveat (7 Apr 2009)

tosullivan said:


> Any idea which exit off the motorway you are suggesting to take?


 
Dundalk North.


----------



## helllohello (7 Apr 2009)

exit 18 takes you to 2 roundabouts and head towards carlingford / omeath.


----------

